# 16ft sort of a tunnel hull canoe rebuild



## Neil (Jun 16, 2014)

A few years back i bought this boat from a car lot in Lakeland. It was made by NV boats that was out of Bartow Fl and made tunnell hull flats boats. From what i know they made a handful of these before they sold the company. I wanted to put a bigger back deck in it and extend the front deck. All with zero experience in fiberglass and as economical as possible. Heres the pics before/after/



www.killcreekclothing.com


----------



## Neil (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Neil (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Neil (Jun 16, 2014)

Sanded all the paint out and put a new coat of glass down while putting some fiberglass in weak or vulnerable spots


----------



## Neil (Jun 16, 2014)

Decks, cross members made out of PVC board from Home Depot ( $75 for a 4x8 sheet). Its a little flexible but once you glass both sides its pretty strong. Everything was glued together with 5200 and joined to floor or walls with bondo marine putty


----------



## Neil (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Neil (Jun 16, 2014)

This project would have went a lot faster without these 2 "helping" me


----------



## Neil (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Neil (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Neil (Jun 16, 2014)

since the boat has a concave going down the middle the water drains down the sides. i put pvc drains through boxes and filled them with expansion foam


----------



## Neil (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Neil (Jun 16, 2014)

put drains in the middle bench and PVC tubes in bench and front deck wall then first layer of primer


----------



## Neil (Jun 16, 2014)

taped it off and put down non skid additive


----------



## Neil (Jun 16, 2014)

picked up a 6hp johnson on CL


----------



## Neil (Jun 16, 2014)

im very happy with how this boat turned out. its extremely stable and poles/paddles well too. 
In hindsight i couldve went with a larger motor but i didnt know what to expect to be honest. I actually take just my trolling motor most of the time. I learned alot of what NOT to do in the boat remodeling process and dont think i will be undertaking a project like this any time soon. All in all it was fun though.


----------



## JET4 (Jul 14, 2014)

very nice


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Slime that baby. Great work. Takes skill to get it to that point


----------



## TBflats (Feb 10, 2015)

Nice setup, like the big front deck. Lake Gibson!


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

Neil said:


> picked up a 6hp johnson on CL


Looks good. Should be a fun little boat. 

FWIW, this pic makes it look like the cav plate rides 3-4" below the hull. It that a long shaft motor? Once you get around to it, If you build up the transom or added a small manual jackplate, you should be able to run it with the cav plate level with the top of the tunnel. I understand not going crazy just to run a boat in stupidly shallow water, but reducing your running draft by ~6" saves your lower unit and prop from a lot of stumps, rocks and crab traps. SInce you have a tunnel, you might as well exploit it.

Have fun.

Nate


----------



## Neil (Jun 16, 2014)

TBflats said:


> Nice setup, like the big front deck. Lake Gibson!


Yea, Lake Gibson. I live right down the road


----------



## Neil (Jun 16, 2014)

WhiteDog70810 said:


> Looks good. Should be a fun little boat.
> 
> FWIW, this pic makes it look like the cav plate rides 3-4" below the hull. It that a long shaft motor? Once you get around to it, If you build up the transom or added a small manual jackplate, you should be able to run it with the cav plate level with the top of the tunnel. I understand not going crazy just to run a boat in stupidly shallow water, but reducing your running draft by ~6" saves your lower unit and prop from a lot of stumps, rocks and crab traps. SInce you have a tunnel, you might as well exploit it.
> 
> ...


Yea, I def noticed that when I put the motor on. I'm either going to get a mini jacker or build up the transom myself . But you're right. No reason to have it sit that deep


----------

